# Opinions on if my mare is pregnant is appreciated



## PaintMeAMini (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi! I bought a mini mare a couple months ago and the lady said there was a small possibility that she was in foal. Opinions on what you think would be appreciated!


----------



## Taz (Mar 1, 2021)

Has she had a foal before? Any idea when she would be due? It looks like she could have something going on wit her milk bar, is it different than earlier? Could you get a picture of her from behind at her level a few feet back? She's very cute.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Mar 1, 2021)

Thank you! She has had a foal around 2 years ago but I did not own her when she was pregnant. As I get home I will get more pictures!


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Mar 1, 2021)

Her utters have grown in the past week. Her past owner said she hid her pregnancy until she was far along. She doesn’t look like she is dropping but she seems to have something going on with her milk as you said.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 1, 2021)

Welcome to the forum Paintmeamini 

When you are taking pics next, can you grab down at her level , standing behind her say 5m back. It will give us an indication on how the foal is riding.

best to treat her as is until you know if she is carrying or not


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Mar 1, 2021)

I did the best I could lol she is really wiggly and really nervous about people being behind her. Also sorry she is really filthy right now the pasture is so muddy right now.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Mar 1, 2021)

Sorry for all the questions but I am feeding fescue hay should I stop?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 2, 2021)

Yes, definitely stop the fescue ASAP. Some mares hide it extremely well. So I agree, treat her as if she is until you know.


----------



## Taz (Mar 2, 2021)

Agree with everything they said! If she's starting to get an udder watch closely and be ready in case. I have one who had a foal 3 years ago(experienced mom) who didn't show at all until 3 weeks before she foaled except for a bit of change in her udder. Will she let you feel for any movement?


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Mar 2, 2021)

I felt for movement and might have felt something but I watched her at feed time and it looked like there might be some movement.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Mar 2, 2021)

Wow. Her shape, etc remind me of my large mini. She is pregnant, although we don't know how far along. Been a guessing game and everyone here has been so helpful. Stop the fescue. All I know is it is bad for mom, baby, milk. We just found an aborted fetus and didn't know mini was pregnant (vet said no). My other one is due, well, whenever it decides to come I guess. Do what everyone here tells you in treating her as if she is pregnant (and I do think she is!) so you don't have a tragedy. I am so excited for you! Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Mar 2, 2021)

Thank you! Good luck with your mares to!


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Mar 2, 2021)

Just adding my Ditto to what others have said......Treat her as if she's pregnant and that includes NOT feeding Fescue. Her bag looks like something is developing. I'd be giving her lots of scritches daily, and slowly getting her used to you scritching her belly so you can reach her teats. Then you can gently wash her bag with wash cloth and warm water and possibly see if there is any "milk" that you can test. It will take you several days for her to get used to you handling her, but eventually I bet she'll like it. 
If you eventually if you DO get a little bit of "milk" on your hand, you can judge if it's sticky or not.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Mar 2, 2021)

When I bought her she was pretty much unhandled and since I have been working with her she has become very trusting and loving, so I’m sure she will take to it well. Thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 2, 2021)

Sounds like she is already starting to trust you


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Mar 2, 2021)

Yeah she used to be uncatchable and now she walks right up to get her halter on.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Mar 2, 2021)

Here were her udders today.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 2, 2021)

The pic on the right is the perfect angle. 

She looks as though she is starting to develop an udder. There looks to be some edema in front of her udder also. 

There's some really good articles "pinned" at the top of this section of the forum that you should have a read of. Ask away any questions you may have


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Mar 2, 2021)

Thank you so much!


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Mar 2, 2021)

Oh glory if Faye is in foal I have so much preparing to do lol. My bedding is wood shavings so I need to switch them to straw and my pasture is pure mud so I would need to fence in the grass area across the road.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Mar 3, 2021)

She doesn’t look very big for her udders to look the way they are to me. But I can’t really tell this would be my first foal if she is in foal.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 3, 2021)

Id agree , she doesn't look overly big, but you would be surprised what they can hide. Just keep a close eye on her udder for any changes.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Mar 4, 2021)

Just heard news from the lady who bought the other pony in the pasture that was with Faye. She said that her pony is pregnant after the owner told her that she wasn't because the male that was in the pasture with them was a gelding.


----------



## Taz (Mar 4, 2021)

Hahahaha!!!! I'm starting to believe that's really common. Better chance Faye is too


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Mar 5, 2021)

Watched her during feed time and saw her belly move a couple times but I don’t know if she was just flinching or if it was a foal I also felt her belly and thought I felt something could have been wishful thinking thought lol. She still doesn’t look very big though.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Mar 5, 2021)

Pics from today.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Mar 6, 2021)

Love her butt marking! My Heart Horse and very first mini has the opposite coloring, similar mark. She's mostly white with a black "bullseye".


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Mar 6, 2021)

Maryann at MiniV said:


> Love her butt marking! My Heart Horse and very first mini has the opposite coloring, similar mark. She's mostly white with a black "bullseye".


Thank you! She sounds like a cutie!


----------



## Flying on boo (Mar 6, 2021)

PaintMeAMini said:


> Pics from today.


You have a very beautiful mare


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Mar 6, 2021)

Flying on boo said:


> You have a very beautiful mare


Thank you! Yours is such a cutie!


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Mar 6, 2021)

I’m sorry I’m posting so much but there isn’t any vets near that will do an ultrasound on a mini.


----------



## Taz (Mar 7, 2021)

I have the same thing, no one wants to ultrasound a mini. I think you have a better chance than I do that yours is in foal, fingers crossed for both of us though, the babies are WONDERFUL. I had one 3 years ago(the same one I'm waiting to see with right now) who didn't show at all until 3 weeks before she foaled. Don't stress about her not being big, they don't all look it. If you get a picture about every week especially of her udder it might give you a better comparison. Keep feeling every day in case there is a big change but she looks like you have time yet if she is. The one I had last year(a rescue that was maybe in foal) had me up every 2 hours doing foal watch for 4 months. I didn't know when she was due and she looked a lot closer than 4 months away. Try not to panic, read everything you can and get a foaling kit together in case. She'll let you know when she's getting closer.


----------



## Taz (Mar 7, 2021)

It's easy to say relax and very hard to do.....


----------



## Flying on boo (Mar 7, 2021)

PaintMeAMini said:


> Thank you! Yours is such a cutie!


Thank you!


----------



## Pitter Patter (Mar 8, 2021)

My mini mare is definitely pregnant and is huge now but for months I wasn't even sure. Do not feel bad for posting pictures--I think it's great to get other experienced opinions. My vet is all but useless lately and I post tons of photos, seemingly always desperate for help  The people on this forum are great. I agree, get a foaling kit ready. I just checked mine and did some last minute changes/additions and it's waiting by the door. Don't know when mine's due either, but your girl's udder looks more developed than mine. Snickers should have a foal anytime from now until maybe another month? Good luck with your girl and keep us updated!!


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Mar 9, 2021)

Here is what we looked like today. She has a place on her side where I have noticed her constantly scratching at her belly.


----------



## Taz (Mar 10, 2021)

Did the woman you got her from tell you when she might have been bred? I'm guessing she was turned out with the 'gelding' too? Are you able to get any fluid from her teats? If you can even get a drop you can use pool strips to check the Ph and it will give you an idea if she's close but not showing it. Maybe check with who she came from about whether she got an udder before foaling and how far before? It's so hard to not know, the best I can tell you is keep feeling for foal movement and keep us posted.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Mar 10, 2021)

Taz said:


> Did the woman you got her from tell you when she might have been bred? I'm guessing she was turned out with the 'gelding' too? Are you able to get any fluid from her teats? If you can even get a drop you can use pool strips to check the Ph and it will give you an idea if she's close but not showing it. Maybe check with who she came from about whether she got an udder before foaling and how far before? It's so hard to not know, the best I can tell you is keep feeling for foal movement and keep us posted.


She didn’t tell us when and yes she was in with the “gelding” to lol. The pony that was in the pasture with her is about a month out from foaling. I am planning on trying to get something from her today to test.


----------



## Taz (Mar 10, 2021)

Can you put a camera on her at night? I don't want to waist your time if she's not in foal but if she is you're going to want to be able to keep an eye on her without her knowing it if possible.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 10, 2021)

Its really really hard when you are looking at the same angles day after day. Looking at the last two udder pics, the more recent one looks like its gone down a bit. This is perfectly normal for a pregnant mare , especially as she is starting to develop an udder. I had a TB mare last year that it went up and down like a yoyo, for weeks. As Taz said, keep trying to feel for movement, its usually @feedtime you will be able to feel something.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Mar 12, 2021)

Here she is today sorry the udder pictures are fuzzy she is in a mood today she bit me on the butt and arm in the middle of getting that picture lol.


----------



## Taz (Mar 13, 2021)

Is it just me or does it look like she has a bit more going on with her udder? Sorry you got bitten, it could be a good sign though that she is in foal. Personality changes can happen as they get closer to foaling. Fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Mar 16, 2021)

It’s the simple things in her I have noticed that keeps me wondering. She only shakes her head now instead of her whole body, she is constantly biting at her belly, and her attitude has changed. Sorry the ground looks like I’ve been shaving her coat off it’s shedding time here lol.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 16, 2021)

There's plenty of edema in front of her udder, so she could possibly be pregnant.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Mar 23, 2021)

Here were udders today she is getting more squirmy so the picture is really bad.


----------



## Taz (Apr 5, 2021)

Are you still thinking she might be in foal?


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Apr 5, 2021)

Taz said:


> Are you still thinking she might be in foal?


I’m really not sure it looks like she may have dropped or she could just be getting fat. Here was her udders today


----------



## Taz (Apr 6, 2021)

Does she pass the rib test? She doesn't look like she's very fat. Normally what's in front of her udder is either fat or edema. If it's fat she would be too. It looks like there might be more farther along her belly? If there is I'd say it has to be edema. Have you tried to get any fluid to test?


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Apr 6, 2021)

Taz said:


> Does she pass the rib test? She doesn't look like she's very fat. Normally what's in front of her udder is either fat or edema. If it's fat she would be too. It looks like there might be more farther along her belly? If there is I'd say it has to be edema. Have you tried to get any fluid to test?


I tried to get fluid a while back but she buckled and was really nervous so I have been working to get her more comfortable so I will try again today.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Apr 20, 2021)

Her udders look about the same, still edema in front of them. She looks a little wider in person but nothing crazy.


----------



## Taz (Apr 21, 2021)

She looks about like my mare, a little more belly, who's less than a month from her breed date. If you haven't felt anything all you can do is watch her and guess. If she'll let you you can wrap your arms around her belly when she comes in to eat, you might feel something?


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Apr 29, 2021)

I am pretty positive I felt movement and when I would feel one side the other side would drop and she would be sticking out on that side and when I would feel the other side she would drop to the other side. I am starting to lean towards her being in foal.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 29, 2021)

That second udder pic has some filling


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Apr 29, 2021)

Ryan Johnson said:


> That second udder pic has some filling


These mares they, don’t know how much they drive us crazy sometimes lol


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 29, 2021)

Its her job , part of her being pregnant is to drive her owner crazy


----------



## Taz (Apr 29, 2021)

Yay!!!! Are you going to join me as a sleep deprived crazy person?


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Apr 29, 2021)

Taz said:


> Yay!!!! Are you going to join me as a sleep deprived crazy person?


Sure am


----------



## Taz (Apr 29, 2021)

Awesome!!


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Apr 29, 2021)

I am not sure when she would have been bred and what month I would be expecting a foal if she is in foal. I know mares don’t really go by the book unfortunately but I wouldn’t mind having an estimate.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Apr 29, 2021)

Do y’all have any guesses on if she was in foal how far she would be?


----------



## Taz (Apr 30, 2021)

I hate to tell you this, but you're going to have to watch and see. She's doing it like my mare and keeping it hidden well. Izzy is at day 349 and doesn't as of last night have any more udder and just a tiny bit of a belly, nothing like the other pregnant mares you'll see here. I would suggest you try the pool test strips and she might give you something. Keep watching her udder closely. She's started to get some fill, hopefully it will turn into a real udder and let you know or possibly she'll have a real baby belly closer to foaling. You might be in for a lot of long nights waiting trying to guess. Welcome to foal watch!!


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Apr 30, 2021)

How exciting lol! Her past foal, who is 1 rising 2 is a really nice black and white tobiano. She is spunky but has better confirmation than Faye.


----------



## Taz (Apr 30, 2021)

You could try asking the breeder if she had any tells last time. She might follow the same pattern this time.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 2, 2021)

Her udder has continued to fill slightly and her belly is dropping more. Her attitude is changing and she is getting sour when I touch her belly. She has cow kicked me every time I try to touch it. She is also becoming less active and now likes to take naps instead of run which isn’t like her.


----------



## Taz (May 2, 2021)

If she's a hide it don't show it she could be close  . Are you watching closely at night? Do you know what dad looks like?


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 2, 2021)

Taz said:


> If she's a hide it don't show it she could be close  . Are you watching closely at night?


I am watching her closely at night and am trying to get a camera to put in her stall. May I ask what kind of camera you use? Also I am not sure what the dad looks like and I have no contact with the original owner who had her while she had the foal because the girl I got her from got her about a week before she sold her to me. My only guess is a pinto possibly because her past foal was a pinto and the foal that the same stallion sired was also a paint and the mare was a grey.


----------



## Taz (May 2, 2021)

So it's like my first foal...pot luck. LOL. Doesn't matter, you will think the little one is perfect. Although with two pintos you have a good chance of getting a pinto.
Do you have wifi that reaches your barn? If you have it in your house but not your barn you can run a cat5 or 6 cable from your router to a wifi camera in her stall. That's the easiest, you can then have other people help you watch and watch on your phone or tablet so you aren't tied to a tv/monitor. If you don't have wifi you'll need one that uses either a coax cable or hdmi cable. Run that into your house and attach it to an hd tv. That's the way I had to go and it's a pain to find a camera that's 'plug and play' and doesn't need a pvr which makes it expensive. Wifi cameras are cheap. You could use a baby monitor if it has enough range to get the your house(and works through your barn wall) or you want to sleep in the barn. That's my short camera talk. Amazon has a great selection if you don't have anywhere close to you.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 2, 2021)

Taz said:


> So it's like my first foal...pot luck. LOL. Doesn't matter, you will think the little one is perfect. Although with two pintos you have a good chance of getting a pinto.
> Do you have wifi that reaches your barn? If you have it in your house but not your barn you can run a cat5 or 6 cable from your router to a wifi camera in her stall. That's the easiest, you can then have other people help you watch and watch on your phone or tablet so you aren't tied to a tv/monitor. If you don't have wifi you'll need one that uses either a coax cable or hdmi cable. Run that into your house and attach it to an hd tv. That's the way I had to go and it's a pain to find a camera that's 'plug and play' and doesn't need a pvr which makes it expensive. Wifi cameras are cheap. You could use a baby monitor if it has enough range to get the your house(and works through your barn wall) or you want to sleep in the barn. That's my short camera talk. Amazon has a great selection if you don't have anywhere close to you.


Ok thank you! The barn is literally right out the back door and it actually has really good WiFi thankfully.A healthy foal is all that matters .


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 2, 2021)

Here are her utters today. It is hard to get a picture from behind of her I don’t know why she hates people being behind her so much I hope someone hasn’t done something to her in her past to make her nervous of people being behind her.


----------



## Taz (May 2, 2021)

Oh I'm jealous, that's way more than my mare has.
Perfect! If you get a camera with a lower lens size( 2.4 or lower) it will cover more area. 180/350 degree or fisheye are the best for not having blind spots.
It looks like she might be carrying her tail up a bit in those pictures. That's a good sign of the foal being in position and putting pressure on her cervix.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 2, 2021)

Taz said:


> Oh I'm jealous, that's way more than my mare has.
> Perfect! If you get a camera with a lower lens size( 2.4 or lower) it will cover more area. 180/350 degree or fisheye are the best for not having blind spots.
> It looks like she might be carrying her tail up a bit in those pictures. That's a good sign of the foal being in position and putting pressure on her cervix.


Thank you for the info! I wish I knew what day she would be at so I would know when we would be in the safe zone.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 3, 2021)

Here are her udders today. She overnight has gotten flinchy and nippy when I touch her belly. Also anytime the other horses get near her belly she tells them to go away when she usually don’t mind them. The other mares are also smelling her udders which is a bit strange.


----------



## Taz (May 4, 2021)

Smelling her udder's a new one to me .Is her udder going down through the day? When it stops going down is when to watch her closely....normally. Not wanting you near her belly towards the end seems to be normal.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 4, 2021)

Taz said:


> Smelling her udder's a new one to me .Is her udder going down through the day? When it stops going down is when to watch her closely....normally. Not wanting you near her belly towards the end seems to be normal.


Of the morning when I let her out of her stall her udders are more full but as the day goes on and she is moving more it starts to go down.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (May 4, 2021)

Animals tend to be more sensitive (especially with smell) when there's a change. So, that kind of makes sense (pardon the pun). Like Taz said, when the bag stops going up and down in fullness and just stays full, is one more sign for you to be on alert.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 4, 2021)

Maryann at MiniV said:


> Animals tend to be more sensitive (especially with smell) when there's a change. So, that kind of makes sense (pardon the pun). Like Taz said, when the bag stops going up and down in fullness and just stays full, is one more sign for you to be on alert.


Thank you for the pun its been a rough day and that made me laugh.


----------



## Pitter Patter (May 4, 2021)

I'm new at this foaling thing. Avatar photo is my new little guy. So very little experience. Your girl looks a lot like his mother! She looks kind of close? I think? I used (and am still using) Defender Guard cameras and app. I can see it all on my phone. My babies are quite a distance from the house, unfortunately. My kiddo took me to Best Buy and we got a VERY long ethernet cable as well. He hooked it all up for me. We've got cords all over the back yard it seems. Extension cords for internet extender and cameras as well. But overall it is pretty good and has night vision, which is helpful considering like 80% usually give birth during night/very early morning. Glad you are close as that will be easier. Have your foaling kit nearby and be ready for anything. I am thrilled I spent so much money and stress on my foaling kit, only to have used a towel for me to sit on and foal blanket! But it was reassuring just the same. My mare wouldn't let anyone in the stall for quite some time but is better about it now. (Although she is a kicker so I try not to let my guard down!) The wait and watching is all worth it in the end!


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 4, 2021)

Pitter Patter said:


> I'm new at this foaling thing. Avatar photo is my new little guy. So very little experience. Your girl looks a lot like his mother! She looks kind of close? I think? I used (and am still using) Defender Guard cameras and app. I can see it all on my phone. My babies are quite a distance from the house, unfortunately. My kiddo took me to Best Buy and we got a VERY long ethernet cable as well. He hooked it all up for me. We've got cords all over the back yard it seems. Extension cords for internet extender and cameras as well. But overall it is pretty good and has night vision, which is helpful considering like 80% usually give birth during night/very early morning. Glad you are close as that will be easier. Have your foaling kit nearby and be ready for anything. I am thrilled I spent so much money and stress on my foaling kit, only to have used a towel for me to sit on and foal blanket! But it was reassuring just the same. My mare wouldn't let anyone in the stall for quite some time but is better about it now. (Although she is a kicker so I try not to let my guard down!) The wait and watching is all worth it in the end!


What a cutie he is congratulations! Thank you for the camera advice!


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 4, 2021)

Here is her udders today she is starting to poke out a little. Her attitude has changed and now she cow kicks me when I touch her belly or get near her udders.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 5, 2021)

Today was the first time she ever relaxed her tail enough for me to lift it. I unfortunately didn’t get a picture of her vulva I thought my camera was taking pictures but it wasn’t


----------



## Taz (May 6, 2021)

PaintMeAMini said:


> Today was the first time she ever relaxed her tail enough for me to lift it. I unfortunately didn’t get a picture of her vulva I thought my camera was taking pictures but it wasn’t


Hahaha! Been there, done that, it only get's worse the longer foal watch lasts.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 7, 2021)

Thank goodness we found a vet that does mini ultrasounds! We are taking her the 14th unless that day changes. I have noticed she is really gassy. She was already gassy but more than usual now I don’t know if it is just the spring grass or what.


----------



## Flying on boo (May 7, 2021)

PaintMeAMini said:


> Thank goodness we found a vet that does mini ultrasounds! We are taking her the 14th unless that day changes. I have noticed she is really gassy. She was already gassy but more than usual now I don’t know if it is just the spring grass or what.


Yay! I got a ultrasound done on my girl the other day. Good luck


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 7, 2021)

Flying on boo said:


> Yay! I got a ultrasound done on my girl the other day. Good luck


Thank you! Good luck with your mare


----------



## Flying on boo (May 7, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 10, 2021)

Here is what she looked like today. She has been holding her tail up recently. The 14th can’t come any faster lol.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 13, 2021)

One more day until her ultrasound!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 13, 2021)

Fingers crossed


----------



## Taz (May 13, 2021)

Good luck, I'll be checking in to hear the results.


----------



## Flying on boo (May 14, 2021)

Good luck


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 14, 2021)

The vet did an external but they said they could do an internal . The vet also said they didn’t see anything and that it could just be hormones making her udders fill.


----------



## Taz (May 14, 2021)

Ugh!! I don't trust externals, I know someone who had one done 2-3 times and the vet saw nothing, did an internal and yes, pregnant. That was when she was 2 months from foaling for the first and 3-4 weeks away for the last. 
Why didn't they just do an internal?.....I'm not impressed with a lot of vets lately.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 14, 2021)

Taz said:


> Ugh!! I don't trust externals, I know someone who had one done 2-3 times and the vet saw nothing, did an internal and yes, pregnant. That was when she was 2 months from foaling for the first and 3-4 weeks away for the last.
> Why didn't they just do an internal?.....I'm not impressed with a lot of vets lately.


Neither am I. We called them and they said they do internals and when we got there they said it is not possible to do internals on minis and when I said I had heard of vets that do they restated their claim that it is impossible to do internals on minis. I don’t trust externals either I had a friend who got an external and they said there was no foal and about 2-3 months later she had a foal.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 14, 2021)

She is in season right now and the vets said that is probably why her udders filled but I haven’t heard of horses udders filling because they are in season?


----------



## Taz (May 14, 2021)

I've heard of them getting an udder from hormones but her's has been getting a little bigger for a while hasn't it, not just the last few days while she was in season? OMG!!! Keep feeling for movement and watching her?


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 14, 2021)

Taz said:


> I've heard of them getting an udder from hormones but her's has been getting a little bigger for a while hasn't it, not just the last few days while she was in season? OMG!!! Keep feeling for movement and watching her?


Yeah her udders have been building up since last March and I told them that but they said it was hormones. They acted like we were crazy for wanting to ultrasound our mini lol!


----------



## Abby P (May 14, 2021)

Would a horse who is already pregnant go into season at all though? Sorry if that's a dumb question, I've never bred a mare!


----------



## Taz (May 15, 2021)

Last year Tilly went into season about 3 months before foaling. Some do the whole time. It could be either way...so frustrating!


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (May 15, 2021)

I don't trust externals either! And as for horses showing Heat while pregnant? It's not common, but it does happen.....as Taz pointed out. 
It's sort of like a human female who has light periods during her pregnancy, early on.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 16, 2021)

Not saying the vet is wrong but her udders are filling and staying full throughout the day. Her belly is also dropping and she has lost her spunk. She always holds her tail up and it is more relaxed than it used to be. I don’t think the watch is over.


----------



## Taz (May 16, 2021)

Her belly looks dropped like Izzy's although Izzy's gets a bit of a v look sometimes. That's more udder than Izzy has too. I know Izzy is in foal and hides it well, I would still be watching closely. I'm also not above calling the vet if she foals and telling them they were wrong, lmao. Good luck!!


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 16, 2021)

I stopped bringing her in at night but I might start again my other mini is a pig and steals her grain so I could regulate her feed easier if I did. I haven’t felt movement but about a week or two ago me and my friend felt movement near her abdomen. She is in a bad mood today and won’t let me touch her, I also now have a crack in my phone where she kicked it when I was trying to get a picture of her udders. I will definitely start watching her closely, she is starting to act strange.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (May 17, 2021)

If she is going into foaling position (dropping), the foal won't be as active because it doesn't have much room to move in.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 17, 2021)

I brought her in tonight which she is not to happy about. On the fourth picture there is dried saliva where she is constantly scratching there.


----------



## Taz (May 18, 2021)

It's really nice to have someone else going through the same thing! She's definitely had changes and the itching thing too.


----------



## Pitter Patter (May 18, 2021)

PaintMeAMini said:


> I brought her in tonight which she is not to happy about. On the fourth picture there is dried saliva where she is constantly scratching there.


She certainly LOOKS pregnant! Maybe pretty soon if I were to compare her to my new mama's photos. But ??????


----------



## Taz (May 18, 2021)

Can you jiggle her belly? I've been doing this with Izzy mostly as something to do. If I use two fingers low on her belly in front of her flank I can jiggle her belly like a water balloon. Full of fluid, they don't do that if they're just getting fat.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 18, 2021)

Taz said:


> Can you jiggle her belly? I've been doing this with Izzy mostly as something to do. If I use two fingers low on her belly in front of her flank I can jiggle her belly like a water balloon. Full of fluid, they don't do that if they're just getting fat.


Her belly is really tight but it does jiggle. If she is in foal she hides it very well.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 18, 2021)

To look at visually , she doesn’t look pregnant . BUT you know her better than anyone , so I would definitely continue to treat her as she is . Looking at her udder, it could be the start of an udder development or it’s the udder of a mare that has foaled before . I just answered this on another thread , but do you happen to have clover in your pasture ?


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 18, 2021)

Ryan Johnson said:


> To look at visually , she doesn’t look pregnant . BUT you know her better than anyone , so I would definitely continue to treat her as she is . Looking at her udder, it could be the start of an udder development or it’s the udder of a mare that has foaled before . I just answered this on another thread , but do you happen to have clover in your pasture ?


That is also what I was wondering if it could be the spring grass. She has been on a dry lot for about a week now but in the grass pasture there is clover.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 18, 2021)

keep a close eye on her 
Maybe keep her off the pasture a little longer and see if her udder decreases a little . Sometimes the vets are completely wrong , so watching her is the best thing .


----------



## PaintMeAMini (May 24, 2021)

Just as I was about to type that I had lost hope of a foal I actually saw movement at supper time.iIt could have been wishful thinking but it looked like movement near her abdomen. She has been off the pasture for about a week with little to no change in her udder.


----------



## Taz (May 25, 2021)

I feel for you! I'm going through the same thing. Is she/ isn't she? It's worse than knowing they are and doing the waiting game.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Jun 6, 2021)

I am starting to think she is just going to have large udders that look like they are filling because she has had no change in her belly dropping,no udder change, no movement just nothing. Even though I have lost hope in a foal I believe we can now safely train for hunter and showmanship classes for the local pony club we will soon be joining. Best of luck to you Taz I am still hoping for a healthy happy foal from Izzy! And thank you to everyone for the wonderful advice that might come handy in the future! I will still monitor her just because you never know but I have lost any hope for a foal.


----------



## Taz (Jun 6, 2021)

Weird, but that seems to be the way it's going for some of us this year. Have fun getting her ready for competitions! You can always breed her at some point if you want to and go through it all again


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Jul 10, 2021)

I didn’t know what other forum to put it on and I know she has this forum so I decided to put it on this one. Faye has started acting strange today.She is breathing hard and seems fidgety . She is stretching a lot and I watched her for further signs of possible colic. She just seems uncomfortable and call me crazy but me and my family sees that her belly is big and her udders haven’t changed they still look like they are filling with edema in front of them.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Jul 10, 2021)

I know it seems crazy but she is just acting strange and uncomfortable and her belly is bigger and her butt is also really itchy. She’s just strange. I don’t know whether to be worried or not.


----------



## Taz (Jul 11, 2021)

I'd be watching her closely. Check her over for any signs of colic. Labor and what I call trial runs can look like colic but not quite the same. Make sure she has gut sounds. If you think it's colic call your vet out to be sure. With there being a chance of her being in foal I wouldn't give her anything without the vet saying to. Is it coming and going? How is she today?


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jul 11, 2021)

I'm including a link over to Luna's mare's thread on this forum:




__





Pregnant mini mare advice


I’m a little late posting this but Luna has had her foal! Bay and white filly! Just what I was hoping for!! About two days before foaling her bag got fuller, she had clear fluid Monday night but testing high ph Tuesday still clear but testing 6.8 in the am and 6.2 in the pm. Wednesday morning...




www.miniaturehorsetalk.com





The reason I did so is that your mare has a similar body type. I also seem to see more filling in the teats themselves, compared to the first photos you posted.

Could you check her lady parts? Are they more elongated and/or puffy? What color is the inside when you gently spread the lips and check? Light salmon or darker? Is her tail loose or can she still clamp it down?

In the interests of covering all bases in this crazy weather, have you checked her gums? Are they moist and pink, or dry-ish and pale? If you press them with your thumb, does the white print return to pink quickly? (Capillary refill time.) If you pinch the skin on her neck into a tent, does it drop flat quickly when released or is it slow? (Dehydrated.) If she'll let you listen to her sides, do you hear plenty of loud gurgles and plinks? If this all seems normal, her temperature is normal, and she's just not her normal self, watch closely.

Since she WAS in with a stallion, keep your foal kit close at hand and your awareness up.

Brisk hand walks and light trotting won't hurt her, so feel free to start light conditioning. Even if she is in foal, the exercise will do her good. Just be sure not to work her until she's sweating or starting to breath hard. In hand obstacle work is good, too. Over poles work helps build muscles, as well as trust when you two walk over them together.

If you're concerned about colic, you could soak her feed until it's like very thick oatmeal. This will get extra water into her. You can also add Gatorade to her water to encourage her to drink more.

If she's rubbing, remember to check her udder for crud, too. Itchy boobies make mares do all kinds of strange contortions.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Jul 11, 2021)

All her vital signs are good no fever she’s not dehydrated she was just acting weird. Today she’s her normal self again whinnying every time she sees us not laying down sleeping all day and eating normal again. I’ve been lunging her very lightly and going on short walks with her and hosing her down and giving her a Gatorade water mixture. I will keep watching her but she had the whole family thinking she was about to drop a foal last night lol. She’s still making gurgle sounds(one of the first things I checked I’ve had bad experiences with colic).


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Jul 11, 2021)

And thank you for the thread reference it really helps!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jul 11, 2021)

Thanks for the update. Over the next 6-8 weeks, we'll just have to see what develops.

Sorry about your sleep loss...'cause I know you'll be doing that "stay up half the night, checking her every ___ minutes" thingie until you know for sure one way or the other.


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Jul 11, 2021)

Well even if mine doesn’t foal one of my good friends got her mini silver dapple mare in foal by a blue roan mini stud and I might steal it when her mare foals lol. I’m excited for the coat pattern!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jul 11, 2021)

PaintMeAMini said:


> Well even if mine doesn’t foal one of my good friends got her mini silver dapple mare in foal by a blue roan mini stud and I might steal it when her mare foals lol. I’m excited for the coat pattern!


Not steal......PROCURE. You might PROCURE the foal for an undisclosed amount of time.

I learned that while working for a division of the Commerce Department. Offices above us closed, so we procured desks from them. Our office was a temporary operation. Our desks were corrugated cardboard, that we had to put together ourselves as we were hired. We joked that it was part of the onboarding...if you couldn't assemble your desk, you couldn't handle the job duties.

Have you invited your friend to join us? Will they be starting a thread for their mare?


----------



## PaintMeAMini (Jul 11, 2021)

I told her about it but she doesn’t have a computer and she refuses to upgrade to the new age phones and still uses a flip phone so she doesn’t have access unfortunately.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jul 11, 2021)

I understand completely! Though I can be a bit of a techno geek when necessary, I did get dragged into it kicking and balking. ☺

Maybe she won't mind you sharing with us as her mare gets closer to her foaling date.


----------

